# mis en bouteille dans nos chais



## Puellam audiam

•
Bo•njour à tous!

J'ai fait trois phrases(ci-desous) en français.
Sont-ils tous correctes?
Pourriez-vous faire quelques commentaires?  

*Comprenez-vous “mis en bouteille dans nos chais”?*
*Savez-vous quleques vins de notre region? *
*•**Avez-vous la culture de vin dans votres pays? *

Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## SwissPete

Comprenez-vous “mis en bouteille dans nos chais”? 
Savez-vous *Connaissez-vous* quleques *quelques* vins de notre r*é*gion? 
Avez-vous la culture de vin dans votres pays? Avez-vous de la viticulture / des vignobles dans votre pays ?

Notez qu'on ne cultive pas le vin. On cultive les vignobles, ou les vignes, ou le raisin.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

D'accord avec Swisspete, sauf que "la culture du vin" existe aussi, mais pas au sens agriculture, au sens culturel, est-ce que le vin fait partie de la culture de votre pays.


----------



## itka

Je ne sais pas exactement ce que ça recouvre comme activités, mais on dit bien couramment *"cultiver le vin"*... Il ne s'agit pas du sens "culturel" mais bien d'un processus de fabrication du vin. 
Celui qui sait bien cultiver le vin, sait par exemple, quels crus mélanger, (ou ne pas mélanger), à quel moment, à quelle température, comment conserver le vin, etc... Ne me chicanez pas sur ces exemples, je dis bien que je n'y connais rien !


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Je ne sais pas exactement ce que ça recouvre comme activités, mais on dit bien couramment *"cultiver le vin"*... Il ne s'agit pas du sens "culturel" mais bien d'un processus de fabrication du vin.
> Celui qui sait bien cultiver le vin, sait par exemple, quels crus mélanger, (ou ne pas mélanger), à quel moment, à quelle température, comment conserver le vin, etc... Ne me chicanez pas sur ces exemples, je dis bien que je n'y connais rien !


On *cultive* la vigne, ou le raisin par métonymie, mais certainement pas le vin (le vin ne pousse pas ni n'est une ressource naturelle à ce que je sache ! ) ; on *vinifie* le raisin, une vendange, une récolte ; mais on *élève* le vin…


----------



## ludovic111

Puellam audiam said:


> *•**Avez-vous la culture de vin dans votres pays? *


 
Peut-être voulez vous dire: 
«Avez-vous l'habitude de boire du vin dans votre pays?»


Attention: Le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle! Corrigez toutes mes fautes s'il vous plaît.


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> On *cultive* la vigne, ou le raisin par métonymie, mais certainement pas le vin (le vin ne pousse pas ni n'est une ressource naturelle à ce que je sache ! ) ; on *vinifie* le raisin, une vendange, une récolte ; mais on *élève* le vin…



Tu as raison en toute logique, mais les viticulteurs emploient très souvent le verbe "cultiver" pour le vin... et ils sont quand même les mieux placés pour créer leur vocabulaire...Moi, je t'assure que je n'y suis pour rien !

  Et puis on cultive bien les abeilles, les vers à soi, les microbes, le sel... ça ne me choque pas que les gens qui s'occupent du vin toute leur vie parlent de « cultiver le vin »...


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> les viticulteurs […] sont quand même les mieux placés pour créer leur vocabulaire...



Là, je t'arrête. Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils utilisent ce verbe qu'il est forcément correct ! Quoi qu'il en soit, je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas là d'un régionalisme…



> Et puis on cultive bien les abeilles, les vers à soi, les microbes, le sel...


Certes, mais ce sont soit des animaux ou organismes vivants que l'on veut faire proliférer, soit des ressources naturelles que l'on exploite. Dans tous ces cas, on peut parler alors de récolte, ce qui n'est pas le cas du vin…


----------



## Ploupinet

Je suis d'accord avec Itkette : quand bien même il s'agirait d'un régionalisme, le vin est un produit suffisamment particulier pour bénéficier d'un vocabulaire qui lui est propre, employé par tous ceux qui le "cultivent" ! 
Bon et en plus, j'ai déjà entendu à maintes reprise "cultiver le vin", et ce dans d'autres régions que celle d'Itka


----------



## tie-break

Voici ce que dit le TLF à l'entrée "cultiver" :

Traiter le sol en vue de la production agricole.
_Absol. _Exécuter l'ensemble des travaux et techniques mis en œuvre pour traiter la terre et en tirer des produits de consommation. _La condition des hommes qui cultivent_ (VOLNEY, _Ruines, _1791, p. 6). _Ces villageois cultivent, font la récolte_ (BARRÈS, _Cahiers, _t. 11, 1914-18, p. 36). _Faire des routes, défricher, cultiver, transporter, échanger_

Personnellement je pense qu'on peut cultiver la vigne pour que l'on obtienne du raisin, mais pour transformer ce dernier en vin il faut encore plusieurs operations qui n'ont rien à voir avec la culture.

Bref, d'après moi la culture se termine dès qu'on arrache les grappes de raisin de la vigne


----------



## itka

> Personnellement je pense qu'on peut cultiver la vigne pour que l'on obtienne du resin, mais pour trasformer ce dernier en vin il faut encore plusieurs operations qui n'ont rien à voir avec la cultivation.



Avec la _cultivation _? Non, en effet !


----------



## Punky Zoé

tie-break said:


> Personnellement je pense qu'on peut cultiver la vigne pour que l'on obtienne du raisin, mais pour transformer ce dernier en vin il faut encore plusieurs operations qui n'ont rien à voir avec la culture
> Bref, d'après moi la culture se termine dès qu'on arrache les grappes de raisin de la vigne


Bonsoir Stefano

Cultivation, ça aurait pu, mais non, en fait on s'arrête à culture .
Et pour boire un vin de qualité, je préfère qu'on cueille les grappes plutôt que de les arracher , ou éventuellement qu'on les coupe avec un sécateur ...

Mais pour conforter ce que tu dis, Stefano, parle de viticulture pour la culture du raisin et de viniculture pour l'élaboration du vin ou... la culture du vin confused.


----------



## EvenMore

itka said:


> Et puis on cultive bien les abeilles, les vers à soi, les microbes, le sel... ça ne me choque pas que les gens qui s'occupent du vin toute leur vie parlent de « cultiver le vin »...


grand dieu non !!!
On ne cultive pas les animaux.
On les élève.

Un apiculteur élève les abeilles,
Il y a des élevages de ver à soi*e*
Le sel se récolte.

un petit coup de google ou autre ne trouve pas vraiment d'usage _(fondé ou pas) _à la culture du vin, du sel ou autres microbes


----------



## EvenMore

Maître Capello said:


> On *cultive* la vigne, ou le raisin par métonymie, mais certainement pas le vin (le vin ne pousse pas ni n'est une ressource naturelle à ce que je sache ! ) ;…


et oui, quitte à planter du vin, il faudrait penser aussi à semer du pain


----------



## Ploupinet

EvenMore said:


> grand dieu non !!!
> On ne cultive pas les animaux.
> On les élève.
> 
> Un apiculteur élève les abeilles,
> Il y a des élevages de ver à soi*e*
> Le sel se récolte.
> 
> un petit coup de google ou autre ne trouve pas vraiment d'usage _(fondé ou pas) _à la culture du vin, du sel ou autres microbes


On ne le répètera jamais assez, Google n'est pas une source d'information fiable en langues... D'autant plus quand elle est mal maîtrisée, les premiers résultats que je trouve pour le vin sont les suivants :
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=r...P55zrFiTElm50UHfg&sig2=oYtR-0i7LRGrMbfk0hgPng
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=r...AGXoHDjdvO7APZHOQ&sig2=T-630eBAWZ8KmnAd-Bf7jA
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=r...pYV2HXRr6HPaIKmjA&sig2=kZYE7WpDI8taTabLYG8x4w
Allez expliquer à ces gens qu'ils n'y connaissent rien ! 
Ceci dit, il est vrai que "cultiver le vin" désigne plutôt, en général et au moins à ma connaissance, la culture des ceps qui donneront le vin.


----------



## EvenMore

Ploupinet said:


> On ne le répètera jamais assez, Google n'est pas une source d'information fiable en langues... .....


 
Certes, mais qui l'a prétendu ?
Il me semble avoir écrit que les occurences étaient *rares *(pas inexistentes) qu'elles soient *fondées ou pas*.

Je commentais l'affirmation que la culture du vin est une expression courante, sans même discuter son bien fondé.


Pour "cultiver la vigne" 9700 occurences et pour "cultiver du vin" seulement 4.

Parmi ces quatres, une seule semble une source pertinente.
On y trouve deux fois le mot "culture".
Une fois "culture du vin" dans un contexte qui ne permet pas de déterminer avec certitude s'il s'agit du sens  culturel ou agricole et ensuite dans "culture du pinot gris" 

Ce n'est qu'un indice, certes, mais 



Ploupinet said:


> Allez expliquer à ces gens qu'ils n'y connaissent rien ! ... .....


 
D'accord.  d'ailleurs, je prends les trois références citées comme une taquinerie pour illustrer le défaut de maîtrise de la source GOOGLE. 

Sur le fond, si la pêche google me ramène des écrits de l'INRA,  des organisations professionnelles viticoles avec l'expression recherchée, je lui donne plus de crédit qu'à un blog ou à une publicité de commerçant.

Soyons clairs :

Je n'ai rien contre le blog de charlotte qui veut parfaire ses connaissances en oenologie,
Je n'ai rien contre l'honorable négociant (pas viticulteur)  vinsdemoselle qui nous envoye vers sa page appelée "le shop", au même titre que la page "who's who"
Je n'ai rien contre le père clément , mais je constate que ses qualités de viticulteur ne valident pas forcèment celles de lettré. Sur la page citée en exemple de _"cultiver le vin",_ je reste perplexe en lisant :
_"Quand elle est saine, la rafle (tout ce qui n’est fruit dans la grappe) est ôtée, pour apporter au cru son zeste de tanin."_
_"Puis, il est couché dans des bouteilles une longue année avent d’être offert à la vente."_
Ou, sur une autre page _"....laisser reposer le vin un mois après son transport afin qu’il retrouve son juste goût quand il habitait le corps du tonneau_,..." 

Il est possible que les viticulteurs n'aient tout simplement pas le temps de s'exprimer sur Internet, mais en tout cas, c'est pour leur vin que je leur accorde confiance et remerciements.

bonne journée à tous


----------



## Maître Capello

EvenMore said:


> grand dieu non !!!
> On ne cultive pas les animaux.
> On les élève.
> 
> Un apiculteur élève les abeilles,
> Il y a des élevages de ver à soi*e*
> Le sel se récolte.



Personnellement, je ne dirais jamais _*cultiver* des abeilles, des vers à soie_ ou_ du sel_, mais cette construction ne peut être considérée comme incorrecte étant donné qu'elle est attestée dans plusieurs dictionnaires dont le TLFi (cf. § I.D.1 & 2 _s.v. cultiver_)…


----------



## EvenMore

merci pour la référence.

Mais quand même : 1801 

Et dans la citation "_L'élevage des abeilles (...) était confié dans les forêts à une catégorie d'agents forestiers, les bigres, qui recherchaient les essaims, les cultivaient, et recueillaient, pour le compte d'un seigneur, le miel et la cire_ (Faral, _Vie temps St Louis,_ 1942, p. 172). 
on parle bien de cultiver les essaims (pas les abeilles) et d'*élevage* des abeilles


----------



## Ploupinet

EvenMore said:


> Certes, mais qui l'a prétendu ?





EvenMore said:


> un petit coup de google ou autre ne trouve pas vraiment d'usage _(fondé ou pas) _à la culture du vin, du sel ou autres microbes


 Hmmmm...
 Et encore ci-dessous :


EvenMore said:


> Pour "cultiver la vigne" 9700 occurences et pour "cultiver du vin" seulement 4.
> 
> Parmi ces quatres, une seule semble une source pertinente.
> On y trouve deux fois le mot "culture".[...]


 
  Là par contre, je ne comprends plus :


EvenMore said:


> Je n'ai rien contre le blog de charlotte qui veut parfaire ses connaissances en oenologie, *Moi non plus  Mais on peut supposer que cette demoiselle s'est renseignée avant...*
> Je n'ai rien contre l'honorable négociant (pas viticulteur)  vinsdemoselle qui nous envoye vers sa page appelée "le shop", au même titre que la page "who's who" *A la rigueur, là d'accord... Encore que !*
> Je n'ai rien contre le père clément , mais je constate que ses qualités de viticulteur ne valident pas forcèment celles de lettré. Sur la page citée en exemple de _"cultiver le vin",_ je reste perplexe en lisant :
> _"Quand elle est saine, la rafle (tout ce qui n’est fruit dans la grappe) est ôtée, pour apporter au cru son zeste de tanin."_
> _"Puis, il est couché dans des bouteilles une longue année avent d’être offert à la vente."_
> Ou, sur une autre page _"....laisser reposer le vin un mois après son transport afin qu’il retrouve son juste goût quand il habitait le corps du tonneau_,..."


Certes, mais tout le monde en fait des fautes (malheureusement d'ailleurs) ! Il ne faut pas confondre faute sémantique et faute d'orthographe. Le terme existe et est utilisé ! 
Bon de toute façon, ça ne ferait que prouver que Google n'est pas fiable. Or mes liens n'étaient là que pour montrer que des résultats existaient bel et bien, après... Libre à chacun de leur accorder le crédit qu'ils méritent !


----------

